# ABT Jalapeno Pepper Corer (AKA TIME SAVER, W/pic)



## murman

This was the best $9.00 my wife ever spent at Williams-Sonoma. Prior to getting this jalapeno pepper corer, I used to spend what seemed like an hour removing the seeds and membranes from peppers with a thin blade knife, rubber gloves and my index finger.

With this tool, I cut the tops off, insert the tool, twist, pull, knock the core off the tool, rinse the pepper to catch any loose seeds, toss the pepper into a colander strainer and repeat. 18 peppers take less than 10 minutes to prep, clean up is a snap and I no longer need gloves. 




















Cook and learn,

Murman


----------



## got14u

Now that's a handy tool !


----------



## fire it up

Handy tool, bet it saves a LOT of time, especially if coring them whole, the ribs never want to disconnect from the bottom of the pepper!


----------



## beer-b-q

I got one buy yours is different...


----------



## murman

Post a pic of your pepper corer.


----------



## smokin' dick

http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...r-p-16136.html

This is the one I have. Works great.


----------



## mballi3011

Now thats a handy tool for sure. But I cut my jalapenos sideways like the boat style.


----------



## john3198

I just got one from Iron Desert along with their Chili Grill. The corer is slightly smaller and longer than an apple corer. Works great as does the Chili Grill. Very pleased.


----------



## rickw

Nice gadget. I've been searching for one at a brick and mortar store with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## polishmeat

Hey guys,

I got the KingKooker ABT rack for Christmas, which came with the jalapeno corer.   Although it works great for what it's intended for, I realized I prefer the boat version of my ABTs, for several reasons:

1 - some jalapenos fall over in the rack

2 - you need to fill the pepper from the top, had to use a ziplock bag with the corner cut off to use as a filler.  With the boat style, I just use a spoon

3- no need to wash the ABT rack

4- the bacon wrap looks and sticks better on the boat version compared to the ones with just the tip cut off.

That's just me, I'm sure others prefer the other method.


----------



## gene111

I would have to agree i've done both & prefer boat style add a little cream cheese ,cheddar & wrap in bacon!!! Mmmm man i'm getting hungy gotta stop talking now!!!!


----------



## markcp

I took your advice Murman and purchased the same tool.  WOW that thing works awesome.  Just turn the handle until you see the core turning, then remove.  I did 40 jalapeños  in no time at all.  Tonight will be my first time smoking them.


----------



## meateater

I have one like this that came with my rack.
http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...r-p-16136.html
Funny it looks just like my potato peeler.


----------



## the iceman

First off *Murman*, That thing looks so much stronger than the one I got from Iron Desert.  I like the one I have, but found it to be weak at the base. You need to support it or it will bend at the base. If you don't it will eventually break. As long as you are aware of that it works great.


----------



## chefrob

nice tools...i've used them before but this is still faster for me:







....but then i've had some practice


----------



## dirtybird570

I use an old time potato peeler ....


----------



## ron herbowy

i cut in halve long ways and use a mellon ball tool


----------



## newflame

just bought one, found it on amazon with a rack for 12.99, thanks for the heads up!
http://www.amazon.com/Charcoal-Compa...5843497&sr=1-4


----------



## mistabob

I have the same rack and corer as you! Got them for Xmas from my in-laws.  In the past, I've been cutting them canoe-style, but I'm excited to try the new tools!  Glad to see they work well.  :)


----------



## bright scouter

I have the same rack and corer as mentioned above.  I still prefer boat style also.  But, core them with the tool, then cut them in half.  Still faster than scraping two different halves.


----------



## murman

This was the best $9.00 my wife ever spent at Williams-Sonoma. Prior to getting this jalapeno pepper corer, I used to spend what seemed like an hour removing the seeds and membranes from peppers with a thin blade knife, rubber gloves and my index finger.

With this tool, I cut the tops off, insert the tool, twist, pull, knock the core off the tool, rinse the pepper to catch any loose seeds, toss the pepper into a colander strainer and repeat. 18 peppers take less than 10 minutes to prep, clean up is a snap and I no longer need gloves. 




















Cook and learn,

Murman


----------



## got14u

Now that's a handy tool !


----------



## fire it up

Handy tool, bet it saves a LOT of time, especially if coring them whole, the ribs never want to disconnect from the bottom of the pepper!


----------



## beer-b-q

I got one buy yours is different...


----------



## murman

Post a pic of your pepper corer.


----------



## smokin' dick

http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...r-p-16136.html

This is the one I have. Works great.


----------



## mballi3011

Now thats a handy tool for sure. But I cut my jalapenos sideways like the boat style.


----------



## john3198

I just got one from Iron Desert along with their Chili Grill. The corer is slightly smaller and longer than an apple corer. Works great as does the Chili Grill. Very pleased.


----------



## rickw

Nice gadget. I've been searching for one at a brick and mortar store with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## polishmeat

Hey guys,

I got the KingKooker ABT rack for Christmas, which came with the jalapeno corer.   Although it works great for what it's intended for, I realized I prefer the boat version of my ABTs, for several reasons:

1 - some jalapenos fall over in the rack

2 - you need to fill the pepper from the top, had to use a ziplock bag with the corner cut off to use as a filler.  With the boat style, I just use a spoon

3- no need to wash the ABT rack

4- the bacon wrap looks and sticks better on the boat version compared to the ones with just the tip cut off.

That's just me, I'm sure others prefer the other method.


----------



## gene111

I would have to agree i've done both & prefer boat style add a little cream cheese ,cheddar & wrap in bacon!!! Mmmm man i'm getting hungy gotta stop talking now!!!!


----------



## markcp

I took your advice Murman and purchased the same tool.  WOW that thing works awesome.  Just turn the handle until you see the core turning, then remove.  I did 40 jalapeños  in no time at all.  Tonight will be my first time smoking them.


----------



## meateater

I have one like this that came with my rack.
http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...r-p-16136.html
Funny it looks just like my potato peeler.


----------



## the iceman

First off *Murman*, That thing looks so much stronger than the one I got from Iron Desert.  I like the one I have, but found it to be weak at the base. You need to support it or it will bend at the base. If you don't it will eventually break. As long as you are aware of that it works great.


----------



## chefrob

nice tools...i've used them before but this is still faster for me:







....but then i've had some practice


----------



## dirtybird570

I use an old time potato peeler ....


----------



## ron herbowy

i cut in halve long ways and use a mellon ball tool


----------



## newflame

just bought one, found it on amazon with a rack for 12.99, thanks for the heads up!
http://www.amazon.com/Charcoal-Compa...5843497&sr=1-4


----------



## mistabob

I have the same rack and corer as you! Got them for Xmas from my in-laws.  In the past, I've been cutting them canoe-style, but I'm excited to try the new tools!  Glad to see they work well.  :)


----------



## bright scouter

I have the same rack and corer as mentioned above.  I still prefer boat style also.  But, core them with the tool, then cut them in half.  Still faster than scraping two different halves.


----------

